# 4.5" Grinder & Diamond cup wheel?



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... If the wheel yer usin' is threaded, ya don't need the threaded flange used for non-threaded wheels,.....


----------



## scyarch (Oct 20, 2011)

To expand on what Bondo said- since it is threaded, it won't matter because basically, the direction the grinder spins, will force the threaded cup wheel on even tighter. Similar principle as what happens with powered saws. They typically spin in the opposite direction from the direction you screw the nut (or in the grinder case the cup wheel) on, so that it creates a tightening action when it's powered up. They have so much power that were they to reverse the threading, the cup wheel would unscrew itself and create a hazard for anyone in the area. Same as with a skilsaw or when using a grinding disc or anything like that. 

It's not vital to super tighten these screw on fittings or the nut to the disc that slip over the shaft. In fact if you make it super tight, many times it makes it even tighter and gives you more of a chore to undo the nut to change it out. That said, you still want it tight enough that it's not finger loose.


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

Thanks, I grinded everything down and it was a lot of "fun". The dust shroud I got worked awesome, until I had to get close to the wall. After that the whole room was one big cloud. I wore a n95 mask with Vaseline smeared around the sides to make a tighter seal. I let the dust settle and vacuumed it up this morning.

Bondo - You seem to be an expert at everything and have a million posts on every forum I go to. Judging by your local, you are also on iboats, which I frequent a lot by the user name of Hostage. It is a small world wide web, after all.


----------

